# Kanten glätten?



## Hansch (18. August 2002)

Hi,
Ich übe gerade etwas mit dem Grafiktablett, das ich seit vorgestern habe, aber wenn ich jetzt etwas male, wie dieses Schaf, das ich angehängt habe, schaffe ich es immer nicht glatte Kanten (Outlines) zu malen.
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps, ist das einfach nur Übung und gibts dafür einen Filter oder sowas?

Danke!


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. August 2002)

Wenn du nen Illustrator drauf hast, dann kannst du die Outlines da im "pinsel-modus" malen, da werden die Striche geglättet. Flash kann das auch. Dann die Teile einfach als Bitmap exportieren und in Photoshop holen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, daß du, bevor du irgendwelche Kolorierungen anbringst, die Outlines weichzeichnest, und dann mit Strg+L das Levels-Fenster öffnest. Wenn du die Dreiecke unter dem Diagramm richtung Mitte zusammenschiebst, wirst du scharfe Kanten kriegen. Da mußt du dann allerdings mit den Weichzeichungs- bzw. Level-Werten rumexperimentieren.
Wichtig: Das klappt NICHT, wenn die Ebene auf die du das anwenden willst, Transparenzen aufweist, außerdem gehen ne Menge Details verloren, je nach Stärke der gewünschten Glättung.

/Kapro


----------



## Hansch (19. August 2002)

Ja, Illustrator habe ich drauf.
Mein Problem dort ist, wenn ich z.B. ein Comicauge zeichne und direkt daneben noch eins, passiert es oft, dass er das erste irgendwie in das zweite umwandelt und dann nurnoch das zweite da ist?!?
Wenn ich etwas in Illustrator male und dann in .psd oder so speichere und mit Photoshop nachbearbeite (Koloriere, etc.), kann ich es dann wieder ins .ai Format bringen?!?

Danke!


----------

